# Wilson Combat 47D mag Sale!!!



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Midway USA has Wilson Combat 47D - 8rd mags on sale...the sale ends today - May 31st!

On sale for 23.00!

Here's the link...

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=644241


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the tip.


----------

